# Scene change and stream scheduler based on date time



## Tormy (Sep 18, 2018)

Is it possible to have a scheduler, that enables to start streaming at specific date and time, als recursively? For instance each friday a 20:00 ?

At the same time, the scheduler should also enable to program a specific change to a scene, at date and time ... for instance: each Saturday night at 22:00 change to scene3 and be back to a scene2 at 01:00?


REASON
It will be great for visual radios, in order to switch to a scene, where another remoted OBS is installed (for instance in another studio or in a Club, so that music and images are from that external studio and the main one, can be left alone.


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 18, 2018)

Some combination of Launch Parameters, OS-specific scheduled tasks (cron jobs on Linux, Scheduled Tasks on Windows), obs-websocket, and Advanced Scene Switcher should do what you're asking.


----------



## Tormy (Sep 18, 2018)

RytoEX said:


> Some combination of Launch Parameters, OS-specific scheduled tasks (cron jobs on Linux, Scheduled Tasks on Windows), obs-websocket, and Advanced Scene Switcher should do what you're asking.


I got the Advanced Scene Switcher but honestly I don’t find anything that could schedule as I asked.


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 19, 2018)

That's why I said you'd need some combination of those items.  Advanced Scene Switcher has a "Scene Sequence" / "Scene Round Trip" feature, which allows you to schedule scene changes based off of the amount of seconds after the first scene has been activated.  Or you can use its "read from file" option, and have an external tool/script change a file's contents at scheduled times.  You would still need to launch OBS, either manually or with a scheduled task from the OS or from some other task launcher.

Or you could set up an external tool/script to send websocket messages to obs-websocket to change scenes at scheduled times.

Or you could probably use a Lua/Python script in OBS to switch scenes at timed intervals.  I'm sure there are ways in Lua and Python to check system time, and compare the current time to your predetermined switch times at regular intervals.

There are multiple ways to achieve what you're asking.


----------



## Andrei Iosifescu (Jun 1, 2020)

What is the easiest way to do this on Windows?


----------

